# My First Automotive Video for a Client



## dk500 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey Bimmerfest! This is my first post here so I just wanted to say hi.

That aside, my friend and I just completed my first video for a client, Point Blank Performance, and while the video isn't BMW related, it is Photography related so I just wanted to get some feedback for future improvements. For those wondering, the total charge for the client was $180 for the video, general photos, and advertisement.

Anyways, thanks and tell me if I should only post BMW photography haha. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C47cOgqPEko _sl_


----------

